# white widow



## bizzy323 (Sep 6, 2005)

here is the 3rd plant and I think this one is a female.


----------



## Max (Sep 17, 2005)

You know I'm no expert, but I believe those are pistils.


----------



## bizzy323 (Sep 17, 2005)

they are Max, as you can see the picture of it in my jock horror post.


----------

